# Whats cooking for Saturday ?



## wittdog (May 25, 2006)

This is what’s going to be cooking for Sat. 2 8lb butts and a 12 lb Brisket




Pigs is coming by Friday to chill and eat some of the sausage anyone in the Buff area or willing to road trip is also welcome. We are eating the butts and brisket Sat after the little guys Tball game.

What are the rest of you guys cooking?


----------



## cflatt (May 25, 2006)

2 chickens, 6 slabs of baby backs, 2 8lb butts, and maybe some salmon between tonight and monday. got invited to 2 neighborhood parties......hmmm....wonder why ???


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

A couple of butts (and something   ).


----------



## cflatt (May 25, 2006)

mmmm fatties...I think I will have to add a couple to the cook. just got asked to make a cheesecake too..at least I will have a helper this time.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

2 loinbacks on the RK, 2 butts on the WSM (starting Friday late afternoon) with beans going on in the am, and maybe a chicken or 2 on the 22" kettle w/rotis so it doesn't feel left out..

All for 2nd International Smoke Day on Saturday.


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> 2 loinbacks on the RK, 2 butts on the WSM (starting Friday late afternoon) with beans going on in the am, and maybe a chicken or 2 on the 22" kettle w/rotis so it doesn't feel left out..
> 
> *All for 2nd International Smoke Day on Saturday.*


Right  =D>


----------



## Larry D. (May 25, 2006)

Beef ribs (first try at these).  Maybe some pork spares, too - Food Lion had them on sale for $1.45/lb in yesterday's ad, if I remember correctly.  At that price, I may have to stock the freezer for the rest of the summer.


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> mmmm fatties...I think I will have to add a couple to the cook. just got asked to make a cheesecake too..at least I will have a helper this time.


Fatties.............I'll be tossing some on too..........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Just pulled out  two butts from the freezer and a package of beef ribs. Probably gonna do a couple of fatties also.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 25, 2006)

A butt, a brisket, a fatty, beans, & ABTs.
 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (May 25, 2006)

175 lbs of butts- 200 garlic kielbasa links-50 lbs of salmon  -72 quarts of beans- 60 lbs of slaw.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 25, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> 175 lbs of butts- 200 garlic kielbasa links-50 lbs of salmon  -72 quarts of beans- 60 lbs of slaw.



We're gonna be busy aren't we?  I might bring some tequila
(quervo black).  Probably see you Sunday evening some time before dark.  Gonna be a lot of work with a fantastic forecast(so far) but should be a lot of fun too. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, let's see how drunk we can get and still wield a knife!


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anywhere near the Metro Detroit area? 8-[


----------

